

Why I don’t answer most phone calls - adrienj
https://medium.com/@adrienjoly/why-i-don-t-answer-most-phone-calls-4a71e1418854

======
dozzie
> Solution: If you have to tell me something really urgent, you can leave a
> message

If it's urgent, the caller needs (or maybe just wants) to have it passed
_synchronously_. Text message is asynchronous, so there's no indication of
when you have received the message. This is totally unsuitable for urgent
things. You got it backwards.

> Many phone calls I receive are for planning a meeting, or asking me to do
> something. But callers seem not to realize that [...]

It's your problem, not the caller's. Buy a tablet, or a bluetooth headset if
you resist device dedicated to planning. Or insist on asynchronous
communication to schedule things (this is actually mentioned in "solution"
section).

